# 2 needed for run to the Gardens Friday afternoon



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm considering an overnight run to the Flower Garden either Friday or Saturday. If we go, I'll leave the Galveston Yacht Basin around 1:00 PM Friday and return Saturday afternoon (or) leave Saturday morning and return Sunday.....depending on how accurate the forecast is for the weekend. The wind is supposed to lay down and it's supposed to warm up a little. We'll be primarily targeting wahoo.

PM me or call me tomorrow if you're interested.
Walt (409)256-3366


----------

